# Tiny Tortoise - Caption this photo



## Chipdog (Feb 24, 2008)

not my photo and I am not entering it but come on isn't it cool...


----------



## cvalda (Feb 24, 2008)

*RE: Photo Contest - Winter 2008 Sponsored by Reptile Eats*



Chipdog said:


> not my photo and I am not entering it but come on isn't it cool...



That is SO precious! Maybe Josh can put this in a seperate thread and we can all come up with captions for it! To me it looks like he's just screaming, "OH MY GAWD, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 24, 2008)

"I'm Flying" "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


such a cool pic


----------



## cvalda (Feb 24, 2008)

what kind of tortoise is that, anyway?


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 24, 2008)

It's an Eastern mud turtle, Kinosternon subrubrum subrubrum. 

Danny


----------



## Chucky (Feb 24, 2008)

*Burrrrrp!*


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> not my photo and I am not entering it but come on isn't it cool...



"YOU'RE SQUEEZING TOO-O-O-O-O HA-A-A-ARD!!!!!"

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 25, 2008)

W A I T, I'm not a Jelly bean !


----------



## cvalda (Feb 25, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> W A I T, I'm not a Jelly bean !



ROFL!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooooo your going to be sorry  My uncle is Gamera and he'll kick your butt. 

Danny


----------



## Puffer21 (Feb 26, 2008)

"AHHHH these people are soooooo big, and im so tiny.......HELP"


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan's right, it's an eastern mud and they tend to do the same thing when they're adults...


----------



## Chipdog (Mar 7, 2008)

OK OK if anyone remembers the tv show Dinosaurs.....


NOT THE MAMA!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 7, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> OK OK if anyone remembers the tv show Dinosaurs.....
> 
> 
> NOT THE MAMA!!!!



LOL! I used to love that show.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 7, 2008)

HermanniChris said:


> Dan's right, it's an eastern mud and they tend to do the same thing when they're adults...



That's SO CUTE, too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2008)

Both turtles are so cute. I like the color on the hatchlings belly.


----------

